# Alguien me explica ¿Qué es y como funciona un Distribuidor de Audio?



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola a Todos....!
He leido mucho este foro y mas la parte de sistemas de audio, he leido sobre amplificadores, pre's, cajas acusticas y varios temas mas pero me encontre con uno que me parecio importante el de los distribuidores de audio, y recurro a todos para saber un poco mas, por que en el foro casi no hablan de este tema hay como 3 hilos pero no explican mucho

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-conectar-varios-amplificadores-misma-senal-17568/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-seguidores-voltaje-18604/

Si alguien sabe de este tema me podria explicar!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Es algo muy simple, y solo consiste en tomar la salida de audio de algún dispositivo (sintonizador, CD, DVD, mezclador, etc) y "copiarla" a tantas salidas como tenga el distribuidor. De esta forma podés excitar, por ejemplo, tres amplificadores con la misma señal en lugar de poner las tres entradas en paralelo, que es como se hace...a lo bruto.
Usando un distribuidor, evitás cargar en exceso y en forma compleja al dispositivo excitador.

Solo es eso...


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2010)

aaa ya! Gracias ezevalla otra pregunta si no es mucha molestia 
¿en donde va conectado el distribuidor? ¿entre el pre y el ampli? o ¿antes del ampli?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

CarLos CL dijo:


> ¿en donde va conectado el distribuidor? ¿entre el pre y el ampli? o ¿antes del ampli?



Y...depende de quien sea el que provee la señal de excitación, pero siempre va antes de los amplificadores o etapas de potencia. Si el que provee la señal es un pre, entonces va entre el pre y los amplificadores, si el que provee la señal es un mezclador o un crossover, entonces va entre ellos y el amplificador. Pero siempre me refiero por amplificador a la etapa de potencia.


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2010)

aaaaa ya ok, entonces si el que prove la señal es una pc va antes del ampli entendido!

otra molestia si no es mucho pedir me podrias decir si esta bien este esquema y el pcb lo vi en esta pagina http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm pero yo lo pase a livewire e hize el PCB pero no se si este bien aca dejo el rar donde vienen.

PD: Perdon por preguntar mucho es que quiero aprender
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Mirá, normalmente no le doy bolilla a los esquemas y PCB de SaberElectronica por que son lamentables en un 99%, y el que me has pasado no es un caso especial.
En tu primer mensaje, último enlace, hay un esquema que fué analizado, corregido y puesto a punto junto con otro forista que también estaba aprendiendo. Analizalo, por que ahí tenés la descripción completa y una visión del PCB que puedes hacer.

PD: No uso ni el livewire ni el pcbwizard, así que no puedo ver tus archivos, pero haceme caso y trabajá con lo que te indiqué.


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, gracias como quiera!


----------

